# Arc Carbon Rods for antique projector



## dannelles (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everybody!
I'm new to this forum, and I'm looking to learn about some projection accessories that I have in my possession. 
I was told they were made in  Toronto, Ontario in 1928 and I believe they are worth some decent money  to a collector. I have not counted exactly how many I have because I  have enough that they weighed my truck down enough that I had to drive  slow with them. I have different sizes and I believe I have two  different companies. The companies are "Marble Double Eagle Projection  Carbons" and "National Trademark, Another Union Carbide Product".
*I've attached pictures of a few rods and boxes, however if need be I can provide more, as well as more detailed pictures. *
I  also have 10 Marble Exciter Lamps (Bulbs) that were made in Tokyo. I'm  unsure of the purpose of these, but they're very fragile. 
In the box  with the lamps, there is also roughly 20 rolls of clear tape. Unsure of  it's purpose, but it isn't scotch tape that you'd get from the dollar  store.
They are all in their original boxes, they have never been wet or used.

I'm very interested in learning more about them, and I've posted a thread in the buy and sell section if you'd like to check it out: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-rods-antique-projector-sale.html#post3168391

If anyone know anything about them please feel free to share  
Have a great day!
Dan


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2014)

If you had only three or four sticks, they would be worth a small fortune, but since you have a truckload, they're not worth much.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2014)

Duplicate thread - Closed per forum rules.


----------

